# [FREE][App]Photato - Photos with tags



## Youngwoo Lee (Dec 23, 2014)

*A photo holds much more.*

If you only take a picture of what you see, the memory will not go for long. When I take the picture, if my thoughts and feelings are saved as well, it will be easier to remember. We offer the tag, so that you can remember your memories longer.

You can save your thoughts about the picture using the tag feature.
It may be hard to remember everything detail inside the picture from the thousands of photos saved in your smartphone. Using the tag, you can use it to help you remember.

*Download*

​​





​





​





​






*[ Photato features ]*

*Capturing a moment*
- As soon as you take a picture, you can add tags.

*Easy searching*
- By leaving tags, you can search for your picture with ease.

*Swift browsing*
- Definitely, the fastest image viewer among Android Galleries.

*Most beautiful design*
- No words need to describe the beautiful photo album.

*Use all these features without ads and for free.*

*Homepage : http://phota.to*

*Download*


----------



## kalistar (Dec 23, 2014)

awesome~! If you can't remember where you took it always, you might need this.


----------

